# Free Haunted Portraits for Non-Profits



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Greetings all non-profits, making lenticular art is as much art as it is science and unfortunately they don't all turn out perfect, and I'm very picky. I have a stack of seconds as do my competitors. A positive that competition has brought is that my competitors are selling their seconds at a greatly reduced prices which is great for all. With that being said I don't feel right charging people unless it's perfect and I certainly would hate to just throw them away. So if you run a non-profit Haunt (please be prepared to prove non-profit status) then I will just give you some seconds. Send your info to [email protected]. Please keep in mind that they all have some sort of flaw and don't meet my usual standards so if people ask where you got them tell them that's HauntedPortraits rejects, you should see the good ones . Also please understand that I have a limited number of these so they will be given out on a first come first serve basis. If I run out I'll add you to my list and you never know when you might get a suprise in the mail. The only thing I ask in exchange is you let me add you to my e-Newsletter list. 

Norm


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Very decent of you Norm.


----------

